# Looking To Sale...what Do I Even Have?!



## Cammie Jimenez (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking for any knowledge on the bikes pictured... I just aquired the 2 Hiawatha bicycles and the one Huffy tandem bicycle... I could really use some help identifying so I can sell!! If anyone is interested in purchasing let me know...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'll let someone else chime in with values but not a lot of money there and probably best to list them on CL because I don't think they would be worth shipping. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 9, 2016)

Middleweights are slowly and gradually being recognized as collectibles and worthy of at least keeping, preserving, collecting, and enjoying. Value in today's market on your 3 bikes? Not a lot, dollar wise. But enjoy-ability-wise? Clean them, tune them, ride them, and keep them, for a while anyway.  $200 on the boys, $125 on the girls. Tandem, parts bike, whatever you can get, take it.


----------



## morton (Apr 10, 2016)

They look like original, unmolested bikes that with a little effort shine like new.  As previously stated, they don't bring a lot of money, but you could do real well on the Hiawathas because of their condition and that they are a his/hers type set.  $200/$125 would be real well.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice Jack and Jill set. I would try to sell them together. Probably not worth the time and effort to clean and relube before selling, but $300 for the pair on Craigslist would sound like a grab and run price.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2016)

Not sure where you are...you're just listed as in US but in my craigslist 'hood, I'd say $175. for the boy's and $125. for the girls would move them or Jack and Jill price, $250. in a clean and shine up condition.  Now the tandem.....their kinda cool and now is a good time, weather wise to sell one.   I Craigslist my last onefor $199 and it sold quickly.   Did the same with a second one a year later for the same price and it sold, too.  They were very similar but unknown Taiwanese bikes but they were clean and had good rubber for safety


----------

